# يصنع العجااااااااااااااااااااايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس



## anosh (18 يناير 2011)

*
                 من حفل كورال براديسوس 
و بقيادة الاستاذ / هانى رمزى

 ترنيمة يصنع العجايب للمرنمه / انجى اسحق 

شارك فى الاداء / وائل شكرى 
        مع اسرة كورال براديسوس

شارك فى العزف
ناى / اسامه 
ايقاع / فادى 
عود / بيتر جورج 
كمان / تامر 

الله قادر ان يصنع العجايب مع شعبه 

اللينكات*
http://www.2shared.com/video/9WIMjDis/____.html​ 
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/18080950/283ae5c6/____.wmv.html

http://www.mediafire.com/?5s86u8n3drl0886​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: يصنع العجايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس*

للاسف ياجميلة اللينكات معلقة عندى خالص ومش راضية تتحمل
لو ممكن تحطى لينك موقع تانى 
​


----------



## anosh (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: يصنع العجايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس*

*انا  جربتها و شغااااااااااااااااااااااااله
 ياريت اى حد يحملها و يرفعهااااااااا على موقع تانى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يناير 2011)

*رد: يصنع العجايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس*




anosh قال:


> *انا  جربتها و شغااااااااااااااااااااااااله
> ياريت اى حد يحملها و يرفعهااااااااا على موقع تانى​*


خلاص ياجميل تم رفعها على ميديا فاير
وبجد جميلة اوى 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: يصنع العجايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس*

لتحميل الترنيمة mp3
http://www.mediafire.com/?u18g9rb9lv8dhb4​


----------



## anosh (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: يصنع العجايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس*

*ايه الشغل الجامد ده 
كمانmp3 
ميرس ياقمرايه على مجهودك الجميل 
ربناااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2011)

*صلوااااااااا من اجلى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: يصنع العجايب لايف للمرنمه انجى اسحق من مسرح الانبا رويس*




anosh قال:


> *ايه الشغل الجامد ده
> كمانmp3
> ميرس ياقمرايه على مجهودك الجميل
> ربناااااااااا يباركك​*


على ايه يا حبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى 
​


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاكى يا انجى يا قمر 
جميل اوى جدا بجد  تعيشى وتخدمى دايما ​


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2011)

hokka_2020 قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا انجى يا قمر
> جميل اوى جدا بجد  تعيشى وتخدمى دايما ​



*ميرسى ماريهام على كلامك و ذوقك بجد
 و مبرووووووووووووووووك على الالبوم ياجميل 
*​


----------



## mogmog (1 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاكى..++++++++++


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2011)

​


mogmog قال:


> ربنا معاكى..++++++++++



*ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

تم التحميل
شكرا جدا​


----------



## anosh (13 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسى كليمو على مرورك اللى شرفنى ​*


----------



## wael_raft2007 (14 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وجارى التحميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## anosh (16 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> تم التحميل
> شكرا جدا​



*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا استاذى
 ربناااااااااااااااااااااا يباركك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2011)

جميله قوووووووووووووي
يسوع يستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه


----------



## anosh (25 فبراير 2011)

*استاااااااذى النهيسى 
 شكرااااااااااااااا لحضرتك​*


----------



## anosh (27 مارس 2011)

*
wael_raft2007  
ميرسى على مرورك ​*


----------



## anosh (16 مايو 2011)

*اللى شرفنى كتييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (26 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> جميله قوووووووووووووي
> يسوع يستخدمك دايما لمجد اسمه



*ميرسى ربناااااااااااا يباركك​*


----------



## anosh (7 يونيو 2011)

*و صلواااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2011)

* عناااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (6 يوليو 2011)

*كتيييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (6 يوليو 2011)

*من اجلى ​*


----------



## ميرو الفنان (8 يوليو 2011)

ايه الجمال والتالق دا يا انجى الله ينور


----------



## anosh (21 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى مرقس


----------

